# Herring?



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone know when the herring run usually is? Would really like to get in on it this year. mainly looking for lime island, and mckay and prentiss bay report.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

When the mayfly hatch is on...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It should be in the first couple of weeks of July but with this years warm spring it could start much sooner.


----------



## tiny31699 (Jul 30, 2006)

right now


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

there here!!!!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I maybe sound dump for this ? but what is a herring a (cisco) my grandma loved pickeled herring.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> *Quote by riverbob* I maybe sound dump for this ? but what is a herring a (cisco) my grandma loved pickeled herring.


Yes; see the link.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_18958-45668--,00.html


----------

